# questions on a 293



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not have a 293 and have been wanting one. For some reason
they seem to be at a higher price now on ebay than they were 6 months to a year ago. I have $92.00 of ebay bucks to spend by
nov 3. Other wise I would just wait to buy a 293. There is really nothing else I want right now. And I need to spend the money.
I think I should be able to buy a decent 293 for somewhere in the $70. That will not happen right now. Sellers are wanting 100.00 for junk. Not doing that. Some without the trailing wheels. I have found one for 70.00. Decent paint and lettering but untested (we know that means it does not run). It also has a rusty motor. Not crazy about that. I have found one for $100.00 with good paint and lettering, it is complete even with the coal pusher. The seller posted a video of it running. Good runner and smokes like crazy. Reverse unit works great. Good whitewalls. No rust. It seems to be a 1953 model. Its a 5 wire with wire plugs. Were some 293s direct wired? I know I would be happy with this one but 100.00 seems high. What do you guys think.

Added- its 100.00 plus 15 shipping. The pulmor tires appear good. The white stripe is not great but not bad. It does have a couple paint chips on the cow catcher, otherwise good paint.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

I think $100 plus shipping for a 293 is fair. Portlines Hobby has a 293 in excellent condition for $100 plus shipping, and I've always thought Doug's prices to be good, sometimes marginally higher than Ebay prices, but Doug is honest and fair. You know what you're getting.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A 293 that is accurately graded as E and that runs properly would be about $100. The problem I have with ebay is sellers call them E when they are really VG or maybe VG+ and price them as E condition. 
I believe some 293's were direct wired, I think one of mine is. I know my 287 is direct wired (different engine.) It likely should be between $80 and $90 but if it looks perfect and runs great I would not be concerned about the price at the number he is asking.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The 53 models and some 54 293's had the 5 wire(4 wire plug plus a single wire), I have a 293 from a boxed set(5525TBW) that is direct wired. It uses the rainbow 4 wire and a single black wire. A $100 is a fair price for an excellent graded one. $75 - $100 would still be a very nice one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure I would grade this one as excellent but it is nice. The white stripe is not great.
Was nice to see it run. I have till Nov 3, might lose this one and a better might not come along in time. But there might be one. I hate to overpay for anything. I sold new cars for a 
living and people beat me up on price on every car I sold. And I sold thousands of cars. Nature of the beast.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Will have to look for another one. LOL, someone bought this one. Snooze you lose.
I guess someone else liked it also.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*293*

York Train Show is coming up
Maybe someone can pick one up for you and mail it


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Big train show sat and sun here this weekend. I will go but do not expect much in S, but we shall see.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright already, you're breaking my heart,lol!! I have 3 of them, I think I can part with one. Let me check them out, they all run, light, smoke,etc. I'll post a picture.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here ya go.... #1 and #3 are the best, #2 having a cracked insulator. Graphics are nice on #1 and #3. Pul-mor tires on all 3 are great, nothing missing, broken, and all 3 have their original 3 color direct wiring..All have their coal pushers, but #1 is the only one with the original, #2 and #3 have repo's. Couplers work on all 3, and they have all been serviced...Give me some time and I'll test drive them to be sure of run-ability.If you want, I can add red jewels to the light posts on the back of the tender. I'm not looking for $100 bucks, but I do need to get $85 plus shipping..And no PayPal, from you a money order or a personal check.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It's going to be hit and miss with running the locos Al. My younger son is working from home today and he needs it quiet for meetings, etc.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. All 3 look nice. If you are sure you want to sell one, I will take #3.
This does not help me spend my Ebay Bucks. I have 92.00 to spend but it has to be on ebay. Don't even worry about testing it today. Next week would be better for me. I am
busy next 4 days. I have a feeling I am going to end up with 2 new to me AF steamers.
I need another steamer like I need another hole in my head. I mean it buddy, no rush
on this one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The same seller on ebay that had the 293 I liked (that is gone now) has a really nice
342 switcher for sale. Paint looks beautiful. Original paint. I had thought I really wanted a 343. And he wants 279.00 plus shipping. Funds are low right now. Too many trips to casino and losing. I have to spend the Ebay Bucks by Nov 3. So I can keep checking Ebay for something to spend the Bucks on. Most of the Bucks came from the Rousch cat-back exhaust kit I bought for my F150. Ebay had a 10% Ebay Bucks for a few days and that through me over to buy the exhaust. Buy an exhaust kit, get a steamer. LOL.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not getting 2 new to me steamers. I just spent a lot of my ebay bucks. I bought
a full circle of K-Line wider curve track. Hope my northerns appreciate it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks for the pics. All 3 look nice. If you are sure you want to sell one, I will take #3.
> This does not help me spend my Ebay Bucks. I have 92.00 to spend but it has to be on ebay. Don't even worry about testing it today. Next week would be better for me. I am
> busy next 4 days. I have a feeling I am going to end up with 2 new to me AF steamers.
> I need another steamer like I need another hole in my head. I mean it buddy, no rush
> on this one.


#3 it is.. You'll like this one!! Super bright head-light, very nice smoker, e-unit works 100%, and it runs great.. PM me with your address.. I just went through my files here on the forum and deleted most of everything, including addresses..I'm taking my older son and a couple of my grand-kids to a train show on Nov 7th, so if I can get the cash from you before then, it would be super...Loren


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Should not be a problem on the cash in time. I have a train show this weekend. I will
PM you my address today. PM your address. Send that 293 sometime next week and
let me know how much postage is and I will get you a PO Money Order. Send the cheapest way. Not in a hurry. Still no layout. And winter setting in. Down in the 30s in a day or 2.
Still have plants outside that need brought in. Leaves on the trees are turning and falling. My plants are fine down to 50 but not lower. They are tropical plants.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a couple pics of the 293 I got from flyernut. Of coarse it
is nice. I will try and get some pics outside tomorrow and post
on "what have you added to your roster" thread tomorrow.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac, nice 293. As you say, from flyernut it would be. A helpful hint (I hope) regarding any of those white stripes. I have a paint touch up tube similar to a furniture touch tube. I have used that white paint tube to touch up many white stripes. It is real paint so it will stick. I forget where I bought it. Too long ago. Maybe Hobby Lobby? I know they used to have a lot of different colors of those touch up tubes. I haven't been to the one here locally for some time. 

Kenny


----------

